# Wolves trade for Ronald Dupree...



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

2nd round pick for Dupree. Hopefully this means Ebi is either gonna be traded, or released.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

Yess now Acker is on the Pistons for sure.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

I really like this trade. I was thinking of putting up a thread about somhow getting Dupree here. But for Ebi. I can not stand us with all this pick wasting but oh well. Dupree should end up as the back up for Wally. He brings athletism to the squad.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Well if this is true... Wolves will need to either trade or cut someone because the roster stands at 16.


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

link


Ebi=cut


----------



## DTigre (Mar 14, 2005)

Wow the Wolves got a steal. I'll miss his great athletisism and great energy, especially his dunks. I wish Dumars would have cut Aker, but hey the NBA is business. Wish him the best of luck. They call him Super Dup for a reason. :smile:


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

not bad..hes a athletic guy....sorry to see ebi go though...still thought he could produce if given the chance


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Wow... It is official. Ebi is cut. We got "Super Dup" on the team. It is good to see good role players like Griffin, Dupree, Fraham, and Carter on the squad... Not to mention Mad dog. This team is not as good talent wise from last year, but it is a better team. Players will know there roles now. I like what is happening for the Wolves right now.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

DTigre said:


> Wow the Wolves got a steal. I'll miss his great athletisism and great energy, especially his dunks. I wish Dumars would have cut Aker, but hey the NBA is business. Wish him the best of luck. They call him Super Dup for a reason. :smile:


Dupree would never have got into a game for the pistons though since Mo Evans came to the team. Acker was an easily pick over Dupree because he can goto the NBDL. This trade just happens to work for everyone.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

I think Kamego is dissappointed.. Its okay.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

sheefo13 said:


> I think Kamego is dissappointed.. Its okay.


I am very happy because I was worried we were going to have to cut someone and get nothing. As I side, this trade seems to help both sides out.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

I totally agree with that. Dupree has a good oppurtunity to play here. Defensively he is a good addition to the team. Given time, since he needs to learn the plays and stuff, I think he will be a solid performer for us.


----------



## DaBigTicketKG21 (Apr 27, 2003)

Sucks to see Ebi go cuz he really never got the opportunity to play in games. Another waste of a draft pick for us. When will management learn?


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

DaBigTicketKG21 said:


> Sucks to see Ebi go cuz he really never got the opportunity to play in games. Another waste of a draft pick for us. When will management learn?



I think they did. They are probably done taking potential. McCants was a good pick. They didn't go with potential with Green... So I think they are learning... Thats what I hope haha.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

I agree, the addition of Dupree is better at least they "wasted" their first round pick, for a better player in Dupree. It is somewhat odd, but it'll work out hopefully.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

I saw quite a bit of Dupree when he was in Chicago.
Only problem with that situation was he was asked to play heavy minutes because that team was godawful, but I think he's a pretty talented player. 

That's too bad about Ebi though, I was hoping he would pan out for the Wolves.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Honestly, Ebi wasn't going to contribute any for the team so therefore he is a 1st round pick bust. So there I knew it.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Ebi= bust. That simple.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

sheefo13 said:


> Ebi= bust. That simple.


he's only 21 how can you write him off as a bust already....Jermaine O'Neal and many other prep to pro players have taken awhile to show their true talents...I think Ebi could be the same way...


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

zagsfan20 said:


> he's only 21 how can you write him off as a bust already....Jermaine O'Neal and many other prep to pro players have taken awhile to show their true talents...I think Ebi could be the same way...


But none of them were cut, and they actually saw playing time, and they still had high hopes after the 3rd season... Ebi is going to be a nothing. The guy does not have the will to develop into a good player... He is in it for the fame.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Dupree didn't suit up for the first game. He obviously isn't familiar with the offense or defense yet. Given time we will see more of him.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

I was wondering if he would play. I am sure it won't take him long to help the team.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

kamego said:


> I was wondering if he would play. I am sure it won't take him long to help the team.


Probably the next game or so.


----------



## kaniffmn (Jul 29, 2003)

The guy went through one practice...I'm sure he'll give it a go against seattle.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

I think he will see minutes the second game against the Clipps.


----------



## ian (Jun 4, 2003)

You guys will appreciate him. Good trade for both teams, best of luck Ronny


----------



## Copper (Dec 9, 2004)

Dupes is the hustle type player that doesnt need to know the system to help the team. You wont need to call his # to get contributions, he will make the hustle plays and get his points on hustle plays. He has proven able to hit the open 18 footer but I wouldnt call it his calling card.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Well his athletism was apparent against the Sonics yesterday. I think he was just getting used to the team last night. His defense was alright, but you really cannot judge his defense on one game against Ray Allen...


----------

